
Living Strong with Low-Grade Depression - mfishbein
https://medium.com/zero-infinity/low-grade-depression-535aafd586d9#.fza3dwv66
======
blackflame7000
I can certainly relate with the author and admire his refusal to pass blame in
favor of self-reflection. A root-cause analysis often reveals far more flaws
than simply observing the effects of malevolent actors. A person, like a
server, must be secure from within in order to avoid having their actions
dictated by an external entity.

